# the 2 Funniest photos of your dogs



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

Lets see what crackers we have here, can be an expression or an act:

I'll start:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Love this one!!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Brilliant thread  off to search the deep dark depths of my puter there must be one or two   :lol:


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Bertie


















Teagan


















Skye (sorry there's 3!)



























Star


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Omg that last pic is priceless!!! Pmsl!!!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

On the Cider! 










Love my lolly's


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I have many funnies of Tummel, the first one is my current favourite


----------



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

sparkie1984 said:


> Lets see what crackers we have here, can be an expression or an act:
> 
> I'll start:


When you look at the second picture really hard and listen really carefully you can hear the faint beep beep beep of the reversing warning and distant hum of a building site!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

*Alaska.*

















*Scorcher.*

















*Kai*

















*Aiden.*


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Two of my Millie which always make me giggle.
In this one she was in a strop, told to go to bed (Wasnt allowed a lap to lie on!) sowent to bed huffing and rolled out! We laughed at her so she stayed like this for about 1/2 an hour pretending she meant it to happen all along!








A ladylike yawn whilst playing with teddy!


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

This is just the best thread! Had me in stitches.
Here's a couple that I don't think I've posted before (I have loads tho)


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Oenoke said:


> Bertie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously.... the picture with the sheep costume... I nearly wet myself! ahahaahah!


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

Glad people like the thread! Some real crackers here 

Keep em coming


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

xxxx


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Cassia said:


> Seriously.... the picture with the sheep costume... I nearly wet myself! ahahaahah!


Thanks, just to clarify, he likes being dressed up, but it's only once a year for the dog Christmas party, the reason he looks so miffed was more he was told to stand stay for me to take the pic while my other dogs were playing out of shot.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

I only have one but its our little yorkie Jazz with a cup stuck on her nose /facepalm


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ChupaBobra









Aah-aah-aaaaaaaah-CHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

Anyone else got anything to add


----------

